# High Cotton :)



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

This is Luxapalila KLK High Cotton, he will be going to live with nursehelg in a couple of months. He is too cute not to share!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

That's my little cotton!!! I'm so happy to be getting him!


----------



## upthecreek (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Red Gate ,

You have some nice looking Dairy goats ! Do you have Nubians and Alpines ? Any for sale ? Do you have a website ?

I'm located between Andalusia and Opp Alabama about 30 miles from Florida line .

Just have two dairy goats now , an Oberhasli doe and Saanen buck .

Best To You ,
Shannon



RedGate said:


> This is Luxapalila KLK High Cotton, he will be going to live with nursehelg in a couple of months. He is too cute not to share!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Awww he's adorable! Love his name too


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

upthecreek said:


> Hi Red Gate ,
> 
> You have some nice looking Dairy goats ! Do you have Nubians and Alpines ? Any for sale ? Do you have a website ?
> 
> ...


Hi Shannon, thank you, I know exactly where you are. I'm just north of Tuscaloosa. I do have Nubians and Alpines- mostly Nubians. I have a facebook page, search The Red Gate Farm. I have several buck kids left for sale, but all of my doe kids have been spoken for at the moment. I have three yearlings due in April and those kids will be available too


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG too cute he definitely looks like he has a lot of personality!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I want him now!! LOL!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a cutie with a wonderful name!


----------

